# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Άρρωστα gouldian;

## Cristina

Γειά σας! Έχω αυτό το ζευγαράκι εδώ και μήνες.
Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι η θηλυκιά είναι τόσο ήρεμη που καμία φορά νομίζω πως είναι αρωστη . Είναι τελείως διαφορετικά από τα ζεβρακια, τα society που είναι συνέχεια στη πρίζα! Σήμερα καθόταν με το κεφαλάκι μέσα στα φτερά, δεν έτρωγε και την άκουσα να φταρνιστεί.Σκεφτικά πως κρύωσε, αλλά μετά το μεσημέρι ζωντάνεψε ευτυχώς.
Ο αρσενικός έχει μέρες που κελαηδάει πιο σιγανά από ότι συνήθως. Πάει με την όρεξη, εποχή ή  συμβαίνει κάτι;
Έτσι είναι αυτά τα πουλάκια;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Χριστίνα! Βγάλε φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές σε λευκό χαρτί και την κοιλίτσα των πουλιών παραμερίζοντας όσο μπορείς με τη βοήθεια λίγου νερού τα πούπουλα που είναι χαμηλά εκεί που κουτσουλούν τα πουλιά. 

Επίσης, σου προτείνω να αφαιρέσεις το στικ στα αριστερά καθώς δεν προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό στα πτηνά, καθώς και τη βιταμίνη (αν βλέπω καλά) που έχεις στην αυγοθήκη τους  :winky:  

Διάβασε αυτό για να καταλάβεις!

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης

*Επίσης, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι αν αυτό στην εικόνα είναι το μόνιμο κλουβί τους καθώς τα finches είναι κινητικά πουλιά και παρόλο το μικρό τους μέγεθος χρειάζονται αρκετό χώρο για να πετούν και να εξασκούνται! Μια 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερη!

----------


## jk21

Περιμενουμε τις φωτο  ,γιατι ειδικα η αναφορα σου για υπνο εντος της ημερας ,ειναι πολυ ανησυχητικη 

Θα ηθελα να σου επισημανω επισης την απορια μου ,τι χρειαζονται 3 ταιστρες (2 κοκκινες ,1 πρασινη ) που βλεπω στο βαθος αλλα ισως και οι δυο δεξια αριστερα ,που δεν ξερω αν ειναι γεματες 

Εχεις δυο πανεμορφα πουλακια  , προσπαθεις να τους εχεις οτι αξιζουν  με τις γνωσεις που εχεις (για αυτο ισως εκτος απο το τσαμπι μιλλετ  που σωστα εχεις ,τους εχεις και το αχρειαστο για μενα στικ ) ,ομως ισως να μην ηξερες οτι εχουν αναγκη μεγαλυτερου χωρου και αν γινεται ,κλουβι με χωρισμα απο τον πατο του ή απορροφητικο υποστρωμα

----------


## Cristina

Οχ...δεν ήξερα για τις " βιταμίνες".... Μου τις έχει μάθει ο πεθερός μου που είχε παλιά καναρίνια και τους έβαζε και έτσι τις υιοθέτησα και εγω. Τους έχω φτιάξει πολλές φορές φρέσκια αυγοτροφη αλλά δεν φάνηκε να τους άρεσε. Οι ζέβρες τις τρώνε με μανία ( σκέφτηκα πως θα είναι ωραία...)
Το στικ το πήρα με την ιδέα να έχουν πολλές επιλογές τροφής αλλά και αυτό το τσιμπάνε σπάνια.
Είχα ταΐστρα μεγάλη, αλλά έμπαινε η θηλυκιά μέσα ( ετοίμαζε φωλιά) και τους 3 μικρές για να φάνε από οποία θέλουν. Είναι γεμάτες, δεν φαίνεται καλά στην φωτογραφία, απλός έχουν μια κλήση προς εμπρός και τα σπόρια πέφτουν από μέσα.
  Το κλουβί είναι σίγουρα μικρό,το έχω στο πρόγραμμα να πάρω ένα αρκετά μεγάλο που να χωρέσει πολλά πουλιά (2 ζεβρακια, 3 society, 2 gouldian,2 star). H 60-αρα φαντάζομαι θα είναι μικρή... Τι διαστάσεις θα έπρεπε να έχει για να έχουν άνεση; Με χωρίστρα ενδιάμεσα; 
Το κλουβί με χωρίστρα στο πάτωμα είναι αυτό που έχει σχάρα; Γιατί με αυτό το σύστημα που έχει το κλουβί των gouldian τρώνε από κάτω καμία φορά και υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να αρρωστήσουν.
Η θηλυκιά από τότε που τα πήρα ( Νοέμβρη) δεν είναι και πολύ ενεργητική,είναι φοβιτσιάρα. Το πρωί για λίγο κράτησε το κεφαλάκι μέσα, μετά έφαγε σποράκια , ηπιε νερό και προς το βράδυ ήταν επιθετική στο αρσενικό. Το πρωί είχε κάνει αυγο, μήπως γιαυτο ήταν" πεσμένη";

----------


## Cristina

Ή για την συμπεριφορά της ( από τότε που ήρθαν και τα δύο) φταίει και το μέγεθος του κλουβιού ;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν το πουλάκι έκανε αυγό είναι λογικό να ήταν πιο νωχελική την υπόλοιπη ημέρα, ίσως να ζορίστηκε λίγο να το βγάλει. Δώσε της υγρό ασβέστιο στο νερό της τη δοσολογία που λένε οι οδηγίες της συσκευασίας που έχεις και αύριο αν δεν κάνει άλλο αυγό βγάλε φωτογραφία την κοιλίτσα της. Σουπιοκόκκαλο υπάρχει στο κλουβί της γιατί δεν μπορώ να δω στην εικόνα! 

Όσο για τη συμβίωση τόσο διαφορετικών ειδών, πιστεύω πως θα χρειαζόσουν ένα πολύ μεγάλο κλουβί πτήσης πλέον για να συμβιώσουν αρμονικά, τα εμπορικά κλουβιά (οι ζευγαρώστρες που λέμε) σίγουρα δεν προσφέρουν αρκετό χώρο για να ζήσουν ήρεμα. Επίσης, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν φωλιές διότι θα διεκδικούν τις "καλύτερες" και θα υπάρχουν καυγάδες, και εννοούνται οι επαρκείς ταίστρες, ποτίστρες και κλαδιά για να επιτρέπουν στα πουλιά να κρατούν την απόσταση που επιθυμούν από τα υπόλοιπα. 

Αν δεις αυτό το διάγραμμα 
*Πινακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων*


Θα δεις το εξής: Τα Society και τα Star είναι πιο ήρεμα, αλλά τα Zebra είναι γενικώς λίγο πιο επιθετικά πουλάκια. Για τα Gouldian δεν μπορώ να βρω αλλά θα ψάξω και θα σου πω. Γενικώς, για να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα απαιτείται μεγάλος χώρος και έρευνα για να είναι επιτυχημένο πιστεύω. 

Συνήθως όλα τα κλουβιά έχουν σχάρα, οι ζευγαρώστρες (αυτά που λες και εσύ με το χώρισμα) ναι έχουν πάντοτε σχάρα  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χριστίνα χρειάζεσαι και άλλο διάβασμα. Όχι ότι είναι κακό... όλοι ξεκινήσαμε έτσι!! Αρχικά, πρέπει τα πουλιά να γίνουν καλά. Ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες των παιδιών και θα δεις σίγουρα βελτίωση. 
Πάμε να δούμε λοιπόν τα υπόλοιπα. Γιατί θες να βάλεις όλα τα πουλιά μαζί; Μόνο καυγάδες θα έχεις και τσακωμούς περί κυριαρχίας και ... για το ποιο θα φάει πρώτο. Ακόμη και αν βάλεις περισσότερες θήκες τροφής. Άσε που όταν και αν θελήσεις να τα αναπαράξεις θα πρέπει να πάρεις αναγκαστικά μεμονωμένα και ευρύχωρα κλουβιά, γιατί αλλιώς αν πας να τα αναπαράξεις όλα μαζί στην κλούβα τότε και αποτέλεσμα δε θα δεις και πάνω στους καυγάδες θα έχεις χαμούς και ξεπουπουλιάσματα. Την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής τα πουλιά γίνονται ιδιαίτερα κτητικά και προστατευτικά τόσο προς τους νεοσσούς και τα αυγά τους όσο και προς το χώρο τους. Πάνω στην αναστάτωση θα σπάνε αυγά... θα κυριαρχήσει χαώδες κατάσταση. Μέχρι να αγοράσεις *μία εξηντάρα για το ζευγαράκι μόνο* άσε μόνο δύο πατήθρες και δύο ταίστρες. Το στικ πέταμα μόνο προβλήματα σαν και αυτό θα έχεις. Ως γνωστόν, περιέχει σάκχαρα και γλυκαντικές ουσίες που μόνο κακό κάνουν αφού αποτελούν τροφή για τους διάφορους μικροοργανισμούς, που σε μεγάλες ποσότητες μπορεί να είναι προβληματικοί και θανατηφόροι. Άσε που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα γίνουν παχύσαρκα, ιδιαίτερα σε ένα μικρό κλουβί σαν και αυτό. Αυγοτροφοβιταμίνες ( γιατί για τους πετ σοπάδες για όλα κάνει!!!!!  ::  ) να κοπούν και να πεταχτούν άμεσα της έπαθα μία φορά! Από τότε στον κάδο!

----------


## Cristina

Είδα κάποιες κλούβες με διαφορά finches και γι'αυτο και το σκέφτηκα να τα βάλω ολα μαζί και πήρα πουλάκια που δεν είναι επιθετικά με αλλά ( τις ζέβρες τις είχα από πριν, ήταν οι πρώτοι σπίνοι που αγόρασα εδω και χρόνια). Ήθελα και diamond finches , αλλά διαβάζοντας έμαθα πως είναι αρκετά επιθετικά και μου πέρασε.
Φυσικά και δεν θέλω να τραυματίζονται μεταξύ τους, επομένως θα τα βάλω μόνα τους. Θα αναγκαστώ να τα βάλω μαζί όταν θα πάμε στο εξοχικό ( για τόσα πουλάκια συν 3κοκατιλ, θέλω βανακι  :winky: .
Σίγουρα χρειάζεται και άλλο διάβασμα και συμβουλές, γι'αυτο και σας ευχαριστώ!
Σουπιοκοκαλο δεν έβαλα γιατί μου δώσαν πέτρα από το μαγαζί ( μου είπαν πως είναι αρκετό),τους βάζω και άμμος με κομμάτια όστρακο. Είναι όντος σωστά;
Από αύριο πάνε στα σκουπίδια οι λεγόμενες" βιταμίνες"!!!

----------


## Cristina

Η θηλυκιά έκανε μέχρι τώρα 4 αυγά (με το σημερινό) που τα φάγανε, εκτός του σημερινού. Δεν θέλω να τα βάλω να κλωσανε φέτος, γιατί είναι μικρά και έχω μάθει πως είναι δύσκολα στην αναπαραγωγή. Και θερμοκρασίες...και υγρασία που φέτος στο δωμάτιο ήταν για κάποιες μέρες πολύ χαμηλή( 40%). Εαν το κάνω, να το κάνω σωστά.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για αυτό σου είπα ότι μια τέτοια συμβίωση ίσως και να μπορεί να γίνει αλλά θέλει υπερβολικά μεγάλο χώρο μιας και ο αριθμός των πουλιών που έχεις είναι μεγάλος (9 πουλάκια) και ειδικά αν πρόκειται για διαφορετικά είδη. Καλύτερα αυτό που λέει και ο Ευθύμης, συμφωνώ απόλυτα...Το κάθε είδος σε δική του 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα  :winky:  

Εγώ προσωπικά βάζω σουπιοκόκκαλο και φαίνεται πόσο πολύ το θέλουν από το θηλυκό μου ζεμπράκι που όταν κάνει αυγά το τσακίζει κανονικότατα!  :: 

Αφού έχει κάνει 4 αυγά σημαίνει ότι κάνει κανονικά τον κύκλο της, κάποιες φορές σταματούν στα 4, κάποιες φορές κάνουν παραπάνω!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Περιμενουμε τις φωτο  ,γιατι ειδικα η αναφορα σου για υπνο εντος της ημερας ,ειναι πολυ ανησυχητικη


Περιμένουμε αύριο το πρωί τις φωτογραφίες!! Όλα τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται, η υγεία τους προέχει!!

----------


## Cristina

Οι σημερινές κουτσουλιές. Τα πουλάκια τρώνε, πίνουν νερό. Ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει σίγα και σπάνια και η θηλυκιά δεν ξαναέβαλε το κεφαλάκι μέσα, την άκουσα λίγο να φταρνίζεται. Είναι τόσο ήρεμα πουλιά που πολλές φορές τα παρακολουθώ να δω μήπως είναι  άρρωστα.

Γιατί δεν κοιμούνται σχεδόν ποτέ διπλά -δίπλα;

----------


## Cristina

Είναι άρρωστη, δυστυχώς. Φταρνίζεται συνεχώς...
Τι να κάνω; Τι να τους δώσω; Έχω μια αντιβίωση Bogena Astricycline. Να τους δώσω;

Ή μήπως είναι ακαρεα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χριστίνα μείνε ψύχραιμη και περίμενε....Σου ζητήσαμε φωτογραφία από τη κοιλίτσα της αλλά μας έβγαλες μόνο με κουτσουλιές και τώρα είναι αργά για να πιάσεις το πουλάκι. 

Επίσης σε παρακαλώ όσο έχεις το χρονικό περιθώριο μην κάνεις διαδοχικά ποστ, μπορείς να πατήσεις επεξεργασία μηνύματος και να προσθέσεις αυτό που θέλεις  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι κρυωμενο (δεν ειναι παντα ενδειξη κρυωματος το φταρνισμα ,αλλα προβληματος στο αναπνευστικο που μπορει να ειναι και ασχετο με κρυωμα ) να τα εξασφαλιζεις ζεστη ανω των 25 βαθμων τοπικα

να δουμε κοιλιες


οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι χαλια ,δεν με τρελαινουν κιολας ομως .....  ειναι βεβαια και το οτι εκανε αυγα που τις ψιλοδικαιολογουν (ξανακανε σημερα; )  

ριξε και μια ματια μεσα στο στομα για κανενα λευκοκιτρινο στιγμη 

να μην δωσεις το φαρμακο που λες

----------


## Cristina

> Χριστίνα μείνε ψύχραιμη και περίμενε....Σου ζητήσαμε φωτογραφία από τη κοιλίτσα της αλλά μας έβγαλες μόνο με κουτσουλιές και τώρα είναι αργά για να πιάσεις το πουλάκι. 
> 
> Επίσης σε παρακαλώ όσο έχεις το χρονικό περιθώριο μην κάνεις διαδοχικά ποστ, μπορείς να πατήσεις επεξεργασία μηνύματος και να προσθέσεις αυτό που θέλεις



Εντάξει, Κωνσταντίνα. Αγχώθηκα και αντέδρασα χωρίς να σκέφτομαι. Αύριο το πρωί την πιάνω και στέλνω φωτογραφίες. 
Φοβήθηκα μήπως δεν την βγάζει μέχρι το πρωί έτσι όπως ακουγόταν.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μην αγχώνεσαι δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα, απλά στο επισήμανα  :winky:  Το βλέπεις κουρνιασμένο στο πάτο του κλουβιού το πουλί τώρα;

Με τις φωτογραφίες θα μπορούμε να σου πούμε παραπάνω πράγματα για να βοηθηθεί το μικρούλι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cristina

> Αν ειναι κρυωμενο (δεν ειναι παντα ενδειξη κρυωματος το φταρνισμα ,αλλα προβληματος στο αναπνευστικο που μπορει να ειναι και ασχετο με κρυωμα ) να τα εξασφαλιζεις ζεστη ανω των 25 βαθμων τοπικα
> 
> να δουμε κοιλιες
> 
> 
> οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι χαλια ,δεν με τρελαινουν κιολας ομως .....  ειναι βεβαια και το οτι εκανε αυγα που τις ψιλοδικαιολογουν (ξανακανε σημερα; )  
> 
> ριξε και μια ματια μεσα στο στομα για κανενα λευκοκιτρινο στιγμη 
> 
> να μην δωσεις το φαρμακο που λες


Σήμερα δεν έκανε άλλο αυγο. Αύριο στέλνω και τις άλλες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Cristina

> Μην αγχώνεσαι δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα, απλά στο επισήμανα  Το βλέπεις κουρνιασμένο στο πάτο του κλουβιού το πουλί τώρα;


Οχι, στο ξυλάκι του.
Επομένως δεν είναι και τόσο χάλια.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τότε πιστεύω έχουμε ακόμα χρόνο, αν το πουλάκι τρώει και πίνει μπορεί να είναι και ένα απλό κρύωμα. Αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες!  :Happy0062:

----------


## Cristina

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=5
Έτσι ήταν το πρωί που ξύπνησε.
Έφαγε,έκανε και τις βόλτες της στο κλουβί. Δεν δείχνει να έχει κάτι,αλλά την άκουσα το πρωί που κάτι είπε ότι η φωνούλα της είναι βραχνή. 
Και ο αρσενικός κελάηδησε και φώναξε, με βραχνή φωνή. Μάλιστα έκανε και τον χορό χαρακτηριστικό στο κορίτσι του και αυτή τον παρακολούθησε με θαυμασμό.
Επόμενος θα είναι κρυολόγημα. Είναι πολύ καλύτερα από θτες.
Της έβγαλα και άλλες φωτογραφίες.

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=2

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=1

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=0

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=3

Τους έβαλα και βραστό αυγο ( που τους αρέσει παρά πολύ), το τσαμπι το λιώνουν.. Τι άλλο να τους βάλω;  Κάπου διάβασα για κλαρί ρίγανη.

----------


## G.T

οι φωτο δεν βοηθουν....βρεξε λιγο τα πουπουλα και παραμερισε τα να φαινεται η κοιλια τους για να μπορουν να δουν τα παιδια.....τωρα βλεπουν μονο πουπουλα.....φιλικα :winky:

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βγουνε φωτο με τα πουπουλα παραμερισμενα στην κοιλια ,δεν μπορουμε να πουμε κατι 

η συμπεριφορα της ,δειχνει οτι μαλλον ειναι οκ ,αλλα για να ειμαστα σιγουροι καλα ειναι να δουμε και κοιλια

Αν θες βραζε 1 κουταλι ριγανη σε 100 ml νερο για 5 λεπτα και οταν κρυωσει στραγγιζε και δινε αντι νερου στην ποτιστρα

----------


## Cristina

Εβρεξα την κοιλίτσα και έβγαλα φωτο.

----------


## mparoyfas

η κοιλίτσα είναι πιο κάτω αυτό που φαίνεται είναι η καρίνα .

----------


## Cristina



----------


## jk21

το μερος που φαινεται ,ειναι πεντακαθαρο και νομιζω ετσι θα ειναι και μικρες περιοχες που καλυπτονται απο πουπουλα 

Ζεστη ,σουπιοκοκκαλο να υπαρχει 100 % στο κλουβι (αν δεν το τρωει ολο αυτο το διαστημα ,να μας το επισημανεις ) και ριγανονερο μερικες μερες και ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Cristina

Εντάξει! Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!

----------


## Cristina

Δεν υπήρχε βελτίωση ..εδω και μια βδομάδα τα ίδια... πάλι βραχνιασμένα τα πουλάκια, ο αρσενικός με τα δυσκολία κελαηδάει , δεν ακούγεται σχεδόν καθόλου...Δραστήρια είναι, τρώνε, πίνουν ριγανονερο, καθαρίζονται,ζουζουνίζουν . Τα έχω σε ζεστό μέρος.  Μόνο φωνή δεν έχουν και ακούω έναν ήχο που και που,κάτι σαν φτάρνισμα.  Μήπως είναι ακαρεα;

----------


## jk21

Στα gouldian δεν τα αποκλειω (σε αλλα πουλια τα θεωρω πολυ σπανια ) .Αν θες κανε αγωγη με μια σταγονα pulmosan ανα πουλι και σε δυο μερες απο τοτε αν δεν εχεις ραγδαια βελτιωση ,τοτε  θα σου πω για αντιβιωση του αναπνευστικου (αν και δεν μπορουμε να αποκλεισουμε μυκητες ) 

Αν  μπορεις και εχεις δυνατο φακο led ,μουσκεψε το λαιμο του πουλιου ,παραμερισε τα πουπουλα και με σκοταδι ριξε το φως εξ επαφης και δεν αν διακρινεις στο λαιμο σπιθουρακια μικροσκοπικα διασπαρτα στο εσωτερικο του σαν να ειχε σκονη στο λαιμο 

αν μπορεις βγαλε και φωτο

----------


## Cristina

Φωτογραφία ήταν δύσκολο να βγάλω. Είδα στο δέρμα τους κάτι σαν κόκκους αλευριού.
Σήμερα η θηλυκιά έκανε συχνά και αυτό τον ήχο σαν να σπάνε σποράκια.

----------


## jk21

ο ηχος δεν μου λεει τιποτα ... και σε θυρεοειδισμο ειναι πιθανο να συμβει και σε μυκητες ή καμμια φορα ακομα και σε παιχνιδι των ιδιων των πουλιων 

αν δεν ηταν gouldian που εχουν το προβλημα απο την φυση (στην αυστραλια ειναι μαστιγα στα ιθαγενη gouldian οπως στα δικα μας ιθαγενη τα κοκκιδια ) δεν θα συζητουσα καν για ακαρεα 

κανε ελεγχο με φακο σε σκοταδι για μαυρα στιγματα ,εστω και χωρις φωτο .Αν δεν δεις ,παροτι ο λαιμος θα φαινεται σαν διαφανης ,τοτε ξεχνα τα ακαρεα

----------


## Cristina

Μαύρα στίγματα δεν βλέπω. Καθαρό είναι το δέρμα τους.

----------


## blackmailer

όντως τα γκούλντιαν έχουν τέτοιο θεματάκι με ακάρεα της αναπνευστικής οδού! εμένα χρειάστηκε να χορηγήσω και στα 2 ζευγάρια μου μια σταγόνα pulmosan και αμέσως φάνηκε βελτίωση!! θα σου συνιστούσα να κάνεις κι εσύ το ίδιο (αν και δεν θεωρούμαι ο πλέον έμπειρος). Επίσης πολύ καλό πλύσιμο και απολύμανση του κλουβιού (πατήθρες, κούνιες, ταίστρες, ποτίστρα) με νερό και ξύδι...αν όχι νερό και με χλωρίνη που έκανα εγώ!!

----------


## Cristina

Τα πουλάκια τα αγοράσαμε στις αρχές του Δεκεμβρίου. Από τότε ξύνουν συχνά τους ράμφους τους ( πιο συχνά από τα άλλα finches που έχουμε, αλλά είπα πως έτσι θα είναι το στιλ τους. 
Πριν περίπου 10 μέρες ζευγάρωναν, τώρα η θηλυκιά είναι μερικές φορές επιθετική με το αρσενικό. Συν ότι από τότε που έχασε τη φωνούλα του δεν κάνει παρά σπάνια και το χορό το χαρακτηριστικό. Ξεκινάει και μετά από λίγο σταματάει. Δεν βρίσκει και ανταπόκριση από το κορίτσι του...

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα κανε χρηση pulmosan μηπως τελικα ειναι κατι τετοιο .Αποκλειστικα μια μονο σταγονα σε  γυμνο σβερκο .Αν δεν δεις βελτιωση  ,τοτε βλεπουμε .Ριξε παντως μια σιγουρη ματια στο στομα τους ,μηπως δεις καποιο λευκοκιτρινο σημαδακι αντι να ειναι ολο ροζουλι

----------


## Cristina

Έβαλα θτες το απόγευμα από μια σταγόνα στο κάθε ένα. 
Απο το πρωί φτερνίζονται και οι δύο και ακούω μύτη  βουλομένη. Στην θηλυκιά που έχει στο κεφαλάκι ανοιχτό χρώματος φτερά σαν να βλέπω λίγο μούσκεμα τα φτερά γύρο από το ένα ρουθούνι. Είναι η αντίδραση στο φάρμακο ή μήπως είναι τελικά κρυωμένα; Να περιμένω και άλλο ή να τους δώσω αντιβίωση; 
Και πάλι είναι ενεργητικά , τρώνε...μόνο που δεν έχουν φωνή...

----------


## jk21

Πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο και παρε vibramycin σιροπι (μονο 2 ευρω )  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/5348

και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml να μετρας τη δοση που θα βαζεις στην ποτιστρα

Να τα εχεις σε πολυ ζεστο περιβαλλον ,οχι απλα ζεστο . Κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα 

Παρε και φυσιολογικο ορο και ριχνε στα ρουθουνια τους να καθαριζουν !

τη δοσολογια στη στελνω με πμ 

πιθανοτατα μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ,αν στο στομα δεν εχουν σημαδια λευκοκιτρινα (εστω  και ελαχιστα )

----------


## Cristina

Δεν είδα λευκοκιτρινα σημάδια στο στόμα τους. Θα ξανακοιτάξω.

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα είναι η πέμπτη μέρα με την θεραπεία και τα πουλάκια είναι καλύτερα. Έχουν αποκτήσει ξανά την φωνούλα τους, βραχνιασμένα λίγο. Ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει σιγά σιγά και η θηλυκιά κάνει τους ήχους της .   Είναι και πιο ενεργητικά. Φτερνίζονται ακόμη που και που. Μετά τις 7 ήμερες θεραπείας πρέπει να έχουν γίνει περδίκι  ή να περιμένω βελτίωση και μετά; Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να χρειαστεί να δώσω κάπου 3 μέρες ακόμη θεραπεία;

----------


## jk21

Ναι να συνεχισεις και να εχουμε νεα σου την 9ημερα πριν σταματησεις 

Να δινεις αποκλειστικα σπορους για να πινουν το απαραιτητο διαλλυμα απο την ποτιστρα

Οπως σου ειχα πει στο πμ ,οχι σουπιοκοκκαλο ή αλλη πηγη ασβεστιου οσο δινεις την αγωγη ,με το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο

----------


## Cristina

Νσι, μόνο σποράκια και το νερό με το φάρμακο.  Τίποτα άλλο, ούτε λαχανικά, ούτε αυγο .

----------


## Cristina

Τώρα, την νύχτα, τα πουλάκια τα έχω στο δωμάτιό μου. Η θηλυκιά φτερνίζεται πολύ!!! Την έπιασα, της έβαλα και φυσιολογικό προ στα ρουθούνια με πίεση. Για λίγα λεπτά ήταν λίγο καλύτερα, τώρα φτερνίζεται συνεχώς!! Μήπως πάει χειρότερα; Παρόλο που σήμερα κελαηδούσαν, φτερνίζονται περισσότερο...
Κιτρινα σημάδια δεν έχουν στο στόμα, το ξανακοίταξα. Η μικρή σαν να είχε κοκκινη γλώσσα...δεν ξέρω πως είναι νορμάλ, το αναφέρω μήπως και είναι σύμπτωμα και αυτό...

----------


## Cristina

Το θηλυκό φτερνίστηκε ολη την νύχτα... Έχω και άλλες αντιβιοτικά εαν χρειαστεί. Aviomycine και astricycline .

----------


## jk21

δεν κανουν τιποτα αυτα , αν δεν κανει η δοξυκυκλινη του vibramycine 

καποια μολυνση υπαρχει και αν και δεν εχω απτες αποδειξεις ,φοβαμαι μην ειναι και τριχομοναδα .Λιγο περιεργο το εντονο κοκκινο στη γλωσσα .Αν δεις αιμα τοτε ειναι 100 

αν θελεις βρε chevicol σε καποιο μαγαζι που να εχει φαρμακα της chevita

----------


## Cristina

Τελικά, μετά την απάντηση στην εξέταση στις κουτσουλιές ( που βγήκε καθαρή) ο γιατρός έβγαλε συμπέρασμα πως είναι ιωση. Τα πουλάκια είναι καλύτερα, φτερνίζονται λιγότερα και κελαηδάνε με βραχνή φωνή. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να κάνω υπομονή, να τα έχω σε ζεστό μέρος, βιταμίνες  και ελπίζω να μην τους αφήσει σοβαρό κουσούρι...
Τα προσέχω πιο πολύ και από τον εαυτό μου και όμως αρρώστησαν...πολύ ευαίσθητα τα μανάρια μου..

----------


## jk21

εκανε ελεγχο εσωτερικα στο στομα; αν ναι ,υπηρχε η ερεθισμενη περιοχη;

----------


## Cristina

Καλά είπε πως είναι το στόμα τους.

----------

